# Daisy finally delivered twins



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Daisy had her twins (1 boy and 1 girl) Monday night around 8 oclock. They were each 6 lbs. 4 ounces and seem very healthy. The roany one is the boy and the black and white is the girl. The girl is horned and we're not sure about the boy yet.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They're beautiful!!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations.The little doe sure is flashy I love the way shes colored up.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! I love the white belly band!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are both adorable, but I really love the color of the boy. They sure look happy.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

They sure are cute! The girl looks like an Oreo and the boy looks like some sort of chocolate milk shake. I think I better stop. I'm making myself hungry!

Congratulations on the kids! I can hardly wait for mine.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are too cute!!! I bet you are proud to have them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! Adorable babies, you can hardly see the doelings eyes she has such a black face, her brother is so different from her!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh they are so cute. congrats


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

:stars: Congratulations they are lovely.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Since we had 5 born within 24 hours of each other and 4 of them were boys, we have decided on the TMNT names.
Daisy's boy (pictured above) Leonardo and Daisy's girl (pictured above) April O'Neil (their human side kick). 
Midnight's triplet boys are Michelangelo(black), Donatello(black) and Raphael(red).

New pics at
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v315/titanfarms/


----------



## dry_gulch (Nov 17, 2007)

awwww! They are so precious!! Little April looks like a checkerboard on your photobucket site. Congratulations, they are adorable, fuzzy little puffs of baby goat. :fireworks:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We had twins born around noon. More boys! There names will be shredder and Splinter.
Will get pictures of them soon.
All these fine boys will be up for sale. If you are intersted in any as bucks or wether let me know.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh how adorable!!!!! I like them both, but the roanish color is different and I really like that!  Congrats!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies- you're so lucky- congratulations


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks.
I just wish I would have more girls.
Out of all my kiddings I have had 11 boys and 3 girls.
Most of them have been from different bucks. Only 2 does were bred to the same buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats frustrating.

I am hoping for a girl year though I do have some people interested in bucks. I would also love to get some multipuls! Singles are nice but for the cost of everything I would love to have some twins.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

they're so adorable


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Out of the 3 does that kidded 2 had twins and 1 had triplets. It was our first triplets.

Our last kidding in Feb. and April. We had 3 singles and 2 sets of twins.


----------

